# Best way of 'leaning' out..?



## Jordan M (Aug 12, 2013)

Roughly 1.5 - 2 years ago i was 'the fat kid' rocking the scales at 16ish stone, I got sick of being the way i was.. So i bought a road cycle, went running and got my weight down to a 14ish.

The weight seemed to drop off quite happily back then, but since joining the gym about 9 months ago, my weight has stayed the same and not really dropped that much. I'm around 13.3 at the moment.

I'm getting to the stage where I still wanting to get a little more size, but i want to cut so its more obvious.

At the start of this month i bought some lean whey protein, And some creatine tablets, As well as cod liver oil and multi-vitamins. I normally have 4 meals a day, at 10.30 - 12.30 - 3.30. Normally rice and 2 chicken breasts spread across the 3 meals. And then an evening meal at night.

What can i do, Being relatively new to this i've no idea what way forward is best?

I'm not wanting to be shredded or ripped, I just want 'Lean out' some more?


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Fasted cardio,in the am,


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

you may be 'recomping' your body if you're training a lot. Ie putting on some muscle. don't worry about the scales so much. use the mirror. Buy some body fat calipers from ebay and keep tabs on your bf. And read the stickies here in the diet section. You'll find all the info you neeed in there.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Bung your scales in the bin!

Use a tape measure and the mirror.

Download 'my fitness app' or similar log what you eat/drink work your calories needed reduce by 200-500calories,

Fasted cardio.

Gradually you will see results jyst kerp at it.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sockie said:


> Fasted cardio,in the am,


Doesn't make a difference I thought.


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

Heroin


----------



## Jordan M (Aug 12, 2013)

Theres no chance of touching the gym in the morning, I work an hour away from home and start at 8am.

Whats 'fasted cardio' ?

And yeah, I don't live by what the little dial says on the scales, I just use to as a guide. I've defiantly gained muscle mass, But its still hidden behind the rest of the fat.

I'm in a sort of vicous circle atm, Because prolonged cardio at the gym bores the life out of me, I can't do anymore than 1.5-2mile run and 5 mile cycle before i want to go home, But happily used to cycle 20 miles a couple of times a week before i joined the gym.

I keep hearing about T5's and such, Are they really as bad as some people make them sound? And how effective are they really?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

fasted cardio means cardio before you've eaten anything. and it doesn't matter if cardio bores you. get it done. What time does your gym open? I'm in the gym at 6. If yours is open that early it's a good way to start the day.


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Doesn't make a difference I thought.


no it dosent but in the morning its easier to time it,you have not eaten for at least 6 hrs,its hard to do fasted caedio during the day,,know what I mean?


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Jordan M said:


> Theres no chance of touching the gym in the morning, I work an hour away from home and start at 8am.
> 
> Whats 'fasted cardio' ?
> 
> ...


Aha! why didn't you just ask what drugs are best for fat loss,dont beat about the bush,if you don't like putting in the work your in the wrong sport mate.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sockie said:


> no it dosent but in the morning its easier to time it,you have not eaten for at least 6 hrs,its hard to do fasted caedio during the day,,know what I mean?





Pscarb said:


> there is no benefit in doing fasted cardio when we are talking fat loss.....(yea i know shock, horror) if your doing fasted cardio because it fits in to your schedule and your doing IF type diet then i would have some BCAA's before/during or after cardio.....


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Jordan M said:


> Theres no chance of touching the gym in the morning, I work an hour away from home and start at 8am.
> 
> Whats 'fasted cardio' ?
> 
> ...


this imo is why your fat loss has stopped.

use the gym for weights and get out on your bike a couple of times a week again


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

sockie said:


> no it dosent but in the morning its easier to time it,you have not eaten for at least 6 hrs,its hard to do fasted caedio during the day,,know what I mean?


He means the faster cardio part, not the morning bit.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jordan M said:


> Theres no chance of touching the gym in the morning, I work an hour away from home and start at 8am.
> 
> Whats 'fasted cardio' ?
> 
> ...


if long and slow cardio bores you (as it does with many) then do HIIT cardio you will burn more fat (not calories) from doing HIIT opposed to slow and steady and you can be done and dusted in 15min, this does not need to be fasted (in the morning) it can be done any time in the day........

drugs for fat loss get the job done but they work better and the drop in fat will stay off if you have a good sound base for Diet, Training and cardio without this you will just yoyo your weight....


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Your whole diet will make a difference along with training

Should easily be able to get to around 10% without cardio, maybe one or two sessions a week max

I've had clients online achieve this without loads if cardio it depends where you start what you have in your diet and alter as you go ratios of nutrients not necessarily lowering calories on their own


----------



## cncprogrammer (Sep 21, 2011)

reduce you carbs to a minimum. chicken and brocil


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

cncprogrammer said:


> reduce you carbs to a minimum. chicken and brocil


Sod that! I strip fat with 200g carbs!


----------



## Jordan M (Aug 12, 2013)

It's not as if I've not been trying to shift the weight, I'm at the gym 4 times a week, swimming, running and cycling as well as racing

Motocross once or twice a week, I'm just getting more and more demotivated the more I work out and the less my appearance changes.

I see these pictures of people, who used to weigh in at like 20 stone and are now shredded, and I can't loose 2 stone.. Granted the majority of them are enhanced but I've seen friends get ripped in a relatively short space of time too.

I just wanted some guidance, I'm not shy of hard work but I'd rather point my efforts in the right place.


----------



## cncprogrammer (Sep 21, 2011)

Jordan M said:


> It's not as if I've not been trying to shift the weight, I'm at the gym 4 times a week, swimming, running and cycling as well as racing
> 
> Motocross once or twice a week, I'm just getting more and more demotivated the more I work out and the less my appearance changes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jordan M (Aug 12, 2013)

OJay said:


> Your whole diet will make a difference along with training
> 
> Should easily be able to get to around 10% without cardio, maybe one or two sessions a week max
> 
> I've had clients online achieve this without loads if cardio it depends where you start what you have in your diet and alter as you go ratios of nutrients not necessarily lowering calories on their own


This is what I mean, I'm obviously not eating the right stuff at the right times

Which is what I need help with, because i really don't have an idea!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Give me an email mate [email protected] Www.bodycatchers.com see what can do for you


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Jordan M said:


> It's not as if I've not been trying to shift the weight, I'm at the gym 4 times a week, swimming, running and cycling as well as racing
> 
> Motocross once or twice a week, I'm just getting more and more demotivated the more I work out and the less my appearance changes.
> 
> ...


If you're convinced your putting in the work then it simply comes down to diet. A total shot in the dark here but if your eating rice 3+ times a day I'd say that's possibly your problem.

Have you read this post: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/134264-how-set-up-generic-fat-loss-diet.html


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Interesting to read peoples opinions on cardio, I know for a fact the Nabba Mr. NI never does cardio, is totally against it, as well as a lot of other top bodybuilders I've spoken to.


----------



## Jordan M (Aug 12, 2013)

Today's been cardio day with some weights,

Tuna on toast for lunch, chicken and rice for dinner + snacks.

Total intake - 1,612k

Cardio

1.5m run, 3m cycle, 50flights on stepper and then 40 minutes in the weights room.

Granted, I only do cardio once or twice a week..

I'd say todays been above average in terms of low k intake and high cardio.. But today is the first time i've counted my k's.

But what can i change/alter to loose weight?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

As @Pscarb said, try HIIT for you cardio. 20 minutes of that 4 or 5 times a week will be much more effective than 40 min once or twice a week. Granted, 1600 calories does sound very low, but you said this is the first time you've counted them, and although you said today has been above average in terms of cardio, you also said you only do cardio once or twice a week. I think I'd actually up your calories a bit, do cardio more often and use the mirror/ body fat calipers instead of the scales. It can be slow and frustrating and some weeks you mightn't lose anything, but you'll get there in the end. I get the impression you're looking for advice regarding drugs for fat loss. Can't advise you about that, but there's plenty of people here who can. Maybe start up a new thread with a more specific title. Good luck.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Foxy13 said:


> Interesting to read peoples opinions on cardio, I know for a fact the Nabba Mr. NI never does cardio, is totally against it, as well as a lot of other top bodybuilders I've spoken to.


Genetics and training style have a lot to do with this, some can most cant get lean without cardio


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Jordan M said:


> Tuna on toast for lunch, chicken and rice for dinner + snacks.
> 
> Total intake - 1,612k


Really? Just a tin of tuna and a couple of decent sized chicken breasts will weigh in at 1100 calories.

Your rice, toast and "snacks" only equal 500 calories?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Hamster said:


> I have found that the only people that bang on about and insist you don't need cardio to get lean, are the genetically gifted ones that DON'T need cardio.
> 
> Horses for courses. What works for one .....


I feel the same about HIIT, SSS works best for me.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

eat less drink more water exercise more


----------

